# samsung galaxy s4 android 4.3 update



## hermnagenda (Oct 9, 2011)

How do I get this update I'm in Uganda. All updates set are out of Africa


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Google is your friend https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=s...firefox-a&gws_rd=cr&ei=LducUpa4I5OAhAf7xICIDQ


----------



## hermnagenda (Oct 9, 2011)

Got samsung galaxy s4 9500


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Good choice!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Check the link in post 2 there should be something there you can work with


----------



## hermnagenda (Oct 9, 2011)

Good choice? Mine doesn't have 4G LTE


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It is still a good phone


----------



## hermnagenda (Oct 9, 2011)

Read update brings some issues on device after update.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The choice is yours whether you go ahead or not


----------

